# Ohio's 2014-2015 Hunting Regulations are out.



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Just recently released are the upcoming season hunting regulations.
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/pdfs/hunting/huntingregulations_2014_2015.pdf


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for posting *buckeye dan*.

See Ohio still has a ridiculously, insane, short ml season.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fastwater said:


> See Ohio still has a ridiculously, insane, short ml season.


Do you mean the early 2 day doe only season of the 4 day season in Jan?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Do you mean the early 2 day doe only season of the 4 day season in Jan


Actually referring to the total of both seasons. But mostly would love to see the late 4 day season extended to a full week.

Six total days is just ludicrous.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Actually referring to the total of both seasons. But mostly would love to see the late 4 day season extended to a full week.
> 
> 
> 
> Six total days is just ludicrous.



You actually have 13 days. Nothing says you can't use your smoke pole during the regular firearms season.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> You actually have 13 days. Nothing says you can't use your smoke pole during the regular firearms season


I do. 

Still think our short ml season is ridiculous.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

fastwater said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Still think our short ml season is ridiculous.



I think 13 days is plenty of days considering that during those 13 days, the rest of the population that uses public land basically has to avoid it. I've got nothing against gun hunters, just hate that during that time it isn't safe for anyone else to be in the woods. I wish they would make a private land only extended season. That way it wouldn't take away from the rest of the public and guys who wanted more gun time would be happy. I don't gun hunt but I don't have anything against it or the hunters who utilize it. But the more days deer are hunted with guns on public land, the less days trappers and small game hunter have.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Unless they've changed the law, it is legal to hunt other animals during ml season including fur bearing animals. Just not during the reg. shotgun/rifle season.

So not adding additional days to ml season for the reasons that people cannot hunt other animals during that time is a moot point.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Unless they've changed the law, it is legal to hunt other animals during ml season including fur bearing animals. Just not during the reg. shotgun/rifle season.
> 
> So not adding additional days to ml season for the reasons that people cannot hunt other animals during that time is a moot point.



It's not against the law, just not safe.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

beaver said:


> It's not against the law, just not safe.


i disagree, those going out during MZ season seem to be better hunters than the lead throwers during gun season.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

ezbite said:


> i disagree, those going out during MZ season seem to be better hunters than the lead throwers during gun season.



That may be the case wherever you're at. However, here in southern ohio where the majority of public land access is, MZ season is no different than slug gun season except MOST hunters are only shooting one shot at a time versus three.... Or more. There are still 20-30 man deer drives and still just as many people in the woods. 

All I'm saying is that there are already 13 days that can be utilized if someone prefers to take a MZ out in the woods for deer. A lot more than that if someone just enjoys using a MZ to hunt any other game. I don't see a need for more. Just my opinion. I wouldn't gripe if there were more or less days though honestly. I don't gun hunt, and I'm blessed with plenty of private land access. However, I can remember a time when that wasn't the case and I felt like my sports of choice didn't revolve around the stated seasons, but more revolving around avoiding gun seasons.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

*beaver*,

Checking the very long lengths of trapping seasons, I don't feel an additional four days added to the late ml season should put a cramp in any trappers style. Especially if the trapper was trapping private property.

Wow, didn't realize the trapping season was so long till I checked it.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Trapping season is no longer than bow season.... Actually a lot shorter. It doesn't come in until November 10th an goes out at the end of January. Beaver and otter are in until the end of February, but they don't come in season until after Christmas. 

However, trapping season isn't like deer hunting. You don't wake up and say "hmm today would be a good day to go trapping, I think I'll go."

It takes the amount of time most guys spend in the woods deer hunting, just to get a line set up. 

You set traps and check them every day regardless of how you feel or what the weather is like. You spend a considerable amount of your season just getting a line established, and then just when you get it complete.... Gun season. 

Either way, like I said, it really doesn't bother me either way. I just don't think it's necessary. I hope you can get a few more days if that's what you and the rest of the majority wants.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> However, trapping season isn't like deer hunting. You don't wake up and say "hmm today would be a good day to go trapping, I think I'll go."


Can't speak for the rest but I can say my prep time for deer hunting ,including many, many hrs of scouting is surely different then the above...but, I am not obligated to check my deer stand everyday as a trapper is to check their traps. 

FWIW, I do wish that more people trapped. The yote population is just crazy. Can't seem to shoot enough of them hunting for as fast as they multiply. My neighbor used to trap but can no longer due to health issue's.


----------

